# Welcome to fight club



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

This weeks main event
Is for the farm title of the world.......
Introducing first
Out of the right corner 
Wear red and blue.
He is a 5 time goat owner..
Future sheep owner...
He weight in at little over 100 lbs.
I give you champ bailey!!!!!!

And his opponent 
He is an all American 100 percent beast..
He weight in at a topping 200 lbs..
he is the goat with the most..
The herd sire...
The king of the hill....
I give you THE beast!!!!!!
Stay tuned to further fights????


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for a much needed giggle to start my day


----------

